# Chironomid Swap



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone interested? Just a few rules 
1. Include a couple of dollars or a self addressed stamp envelope with your flies. 
2. Limited to 12 people/tiers on this one 
3. Try to make this a fast turn around. Due date maybe two weeks. 

Swap: Stillwater Chironomids. What this means is stillwater are a little bigger. We are talking #10 to #14. 

Tie 12 of the same fly, put a toe tag or attach to a piece of paper, with your name and the name you use on the site. 

Lets see if I can get 11 more to join, then I will pm an address in which to send and the due date. 

Who's up to this one? I am running this on another forum.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I am interested but too new to tying flies, so my product may not be up to par. I watched a couple videos on how to tie the Stillwater Chironomids and got ovewhelmed with options. They look easy enough to do but there are many many patterns.

Might be best to enjoy pictures and practicing rather than participating.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

fish1on said:


> I am interested but too new to tying flies, so my product may not be up to par. I watched a couple videos on how to tie the Stillwater Chironomids and got ovewhelmed with options. They look easy enough to do but there are many many patterns.
> 
> Might be best to enjoy pictures and practicing rather than participating.


Would Love to have you. Chironomids are some of the easiest flies. Just thread, wire rib and a bead.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

OK I am in.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

WOOHOO Count me in


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice thanks...we have
1. Kash
2. Windriver
3. fish1on
4. Sinergy
5. Me
6. Grandpa D
7. bugchuke
8. Nor-tah
9. scientificangler


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in.
I would like to do mine in bright green with red wire.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't fished with them, but I tied some for a buddy to try at a lake in CO, he said he did well. I'd like to join in.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

thanks bugchuker, got you. I would like to send everyone a slip indicator with this swap...you will be hooked...LOL


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just finished mine.
I'm ready to send them,
Grandpa d.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Just finished mine.
> I'm ready to send them,
> Grandpa d.


Wow!!!! I love that. We need three more... GrandpaD you need 12 of them, okay?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup.
12 are in an envelope and ready for the morning mail.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

The list now:

1. Kash
2. Windriver
3. fish1on
4. Sinergy
5. Me
6. Grandpa D
7. bugchuke
8. Nor-tah
9. scientificangler
10. CBW

Only need two more.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

This swap is closed...start you Vise engines. Give me a shout when you are ready to send and I will PM the address.
Thank you all.
1. Kash 
2. Windriver 
3. fish1on 
4. Sinergy 
5. Me tying Irish Spring
6. Grandpa D 
7. bugchuker 
8. Weekend_Warrior/Nor-tah tying: variation of Ken Woodwards Copper Chromie
9. Scientificangler 
10.CBW 
11. EddieFish 
12. 2fishon


Lets put a rush on this swap say.....March 31 deadline, but sooner the better, that ice is a melting!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

WooHoo headed to fish tech need to pick up some supplies


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

With everyone tying 12, I would like to keep that #12, (the one that usually goes BACK to the original tier) .
Put them in a box and raffle them at the Wasatch fly tying expo if that is cool? In fact, anyone want to add more flies to this cause, send them along.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I would love see some pictures of the finished flies when they are all together. I'm always amazed at the abilities others have at tying. In a lot ways they are real works of art.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> With everyone tying 12, I would like to keep that #12, (the one that usually goes BACK to the original tier) .
> Put them in a box and raffle them at the Wasatch fly tying expo if that is cool? In fact, anyone want to add more flies to this cause, send them along.


Great idea.
Please keep and use mine.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

the only thing I'll need after the swap is someone to show me how to use the things. I've threatened for years to try chironomid fishing, just never have.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Got your GrandpaD...man those are great!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Mine are ready to ship out and great Idea on the #12 it is yours to raffle away. 

I came up with my own design (I think :? ) so I will call them "Bleeding Halo's"


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Just got fish1on's offering and those are so sweet. Very cool idea.

the list update is

1. Kash 
2. Windriver 
3. fish1on  -   Bleeding Halo's RECEIVED
4. Sinergy 
5. Me     tying  Irish Spring              RECEIVED 
6. Grandpa D                                 RECEIVED
7. bugchuker 
8. Weekend_Warrior/Nor-tah  tying:Copper Chromie     RECEIVED
9. Scientificangler - Sparkling Blood. RECEIVED
10.CBW 
11. EddieFish 
12. 2fishon

Be sure and pm me with a recipe so I can post it with the pictures.....keep up the great work!


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been out of town. I got a new Renzetti traveler that I'll set up and get mine tied Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

All Finished up with mine were shall I send them ?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Some are in the mail or so I am told, but, still waiting on:

1. Kash 
2. Windriver 
3. Sinergy 
4. CBW
5. bugchuker
6. EddieFish 
7. 2fishon

so, just over half still out...we got an E.T.A.?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent mine yesterday vis USPS should get to you tomorrow maybe Saturday but no longer than Monday I hope.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

TIERS, be sure and PM me the recipe and a name for your offering.
Like:

Hook, Thread, Bead?, Rib, Abdomen, Wing Case?, Gills?, Thorax...etc.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Up-Date...More flies...Wohoo

fish1on - Bleeding Halo's RECEIVED
Sinergy - RECEIVED
Me tying Irish Spring RECEIVED 
Grandpa D RECEIVED
bugchuker - RECEIVED
Weekend_Warrior/Nor-tah tying:Copper Chromie RECEIVED
Scientificangler - Sparkling Blood. RECEIVED
EddieFish RECEIVED
2fishon RECEIVED


STILL WAITING ON

1. Kash 
2. Windriver 
3. CBW


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Final wire

fish1on - Bleeding Halo's RECEIVED 
Sinergy - RECEIVED 
Me tying Irish Spring RECEIVED 
Grandpa D RECEIVED 
bugchuker - RECEIVED 
Weekend_Warrior/Nor-tah tying:Copper Chromie RECEIVED 
Scientificangler - Sparkling Blood. RECEIVED 
EddieFish RECEIVED 
2fishon RECEIVED 
Kash RECEIVED
Windriver RECEIVED

STILL WAITING ON CBW but told they will go out tomorrow

Then Pictures and then mail.

Thanks all, these are fantastic. And Special thanks to Sinergy for the TWO fly offering.


----------

